# Rave for these Martin Osa jeans!



## makennasdoll (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone tried them? The bootcut style is amazing! And it really slims you to. They are made very well and remind me of what Banana Republic use to be. The sizing is odd like American Eagle. I had to size up with these:







they don't bag out either. They are a tad stiff at first.. but I washed them a few times and now they are soft!


----------



## Karren (Apr 10, 2009)

They look nice!!!


----------



## esha (Apr 10, 2009)

I've never heard of them. What are the prices like?


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think we get them here... How much were they?


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmm, interesting...I've always bought American Eagle jeans (which fits me perfectly) Oddly, I size down on AE jeans compared to sizing up. I was tempted to buy Martin &amp; Osa...however their line is a bit too pricey for me (lol) For those who don't know Martin &amp; Osa is another line created by American Eagle. The store is runned by a husband and wife team who used to design jeans for Abercrombie + Fitch in the early 90's. They don't however design for A&amp;F anymore. This is equivalent to GAP's higher end line Banana Republic. The new store targets customers over 25, or as the brand's website claims, "if it looks like it's made for a 20-year-old, we don't make it."

Their denim jeans range from $80-$110 USD


----------



## makennasdoll (Apr 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *esha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never heard of them. What are the prices like? the brand is pretty new for American Eagle. It is their "more mature" line. Their website is martinandosa.com

These are $79.50. But they always have codes. They have one for 20% off and I think free shipping this weekend on their site.


----------

